# Random sunday shot for people looking for reef porn.



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This was taken lastnight as my shrimp was doing its usual search for scraps. Thought I would share it with you guys.

Reverse sunset monti that I bought last minute from the London Fragfest. She is coming along just fine.


010 by relax142, on Flickr


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

awww yeah. now fill the rest of that frame with some more fuzzy sticks! Maybe a clam or two


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

We're still working on the finished look for the rock work so until then I am pretty much giving away all my frags. Elliott was fortunate to get some really nice Ultra acans for that tank he was giving away. I still have a few key pieces but unfortunately my tank is over run with kenya tree as well.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Sexy sunset monti dave

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------

